# pictures



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

some picture .A friend of mine of this board ask me to put some picture of my collection .I will do with much pleasure.

I have put the picture of my last items buy 2 days ago.


Are you ready!?

BEHIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 number 22!!!!! Yeha!

Angelo


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Holy Smokes!! Habanaman! You certainly live up to your name. Some very, very nice cigars there, OMG!! Sensational and Stunning!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

*BEHIKES!!!!!*

:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr

Any way to make those pictures bigger? They appear really small on my computer.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

habanaman said:


> some picture .A friend of mine of this board ask me to put some picture of my collection .I will do with much pleasure.
> 
> I have put the picture of my last items buy 2 days ago.
> 
> ...


More picture.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Very nice Angelo!

I wonder if Valerio got one also?!?!*

la vita è allo short per fumare i sigari poco costosi


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> *BEHIKES!!!!!*
> 
> :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr
> 
> Any way to make those pictures bigger? They appear really small on my computer.


Yes but i am not able to use the pc.
and i haven't finish the giga for pubblish more other picture.How can i do for cancel some old picture so i can put more new picture!!1

Angelo


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Try user controls (next to FAQ), then attachments on the left side, should let you delete old pictures.

Try this link, maybe it will work for yours as it works for mine.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/profile.php?do=editattachments


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Hello Angelo,

I'd love to see bigger pictures as well. You can also register with photobucket, a free online website that stores pictures for you. You can find it here:

http://photobucket.com/

Once you register, you can simply upload any number of your pictures you'd like to post. Afterwards, just hit the edit button for each picture to make the size manageable. Then simply add that picture into your post on CS. That removes the limits on the size and number of pictures you can load onto the CS website itself. Hope that's clear.

Davis


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

holy crap! :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow.

That is great Angelo. I just ruined my keyboard......:dr


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats Angelo! Very nice purchace.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

OOOOOO! What a nice spread!

ATL


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

WHOA! Nice!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

as always angelo, your collection is ..............................:dr


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ciao Angelo. Wonderful looking cigars, but who is the ugly guy with one in his mouth?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

true :dr material!! another fabulous addition Angelo!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

montecristo#2 said:


> Try user controls (next to FAQ), then attachments on the left side, should let you delete old pictures.
> 
> Try this link, maybe it will work for yours as it works for mine.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/profile.php?do=editattachments


thanks for the link, that's helpful.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

I'm actually crying!!!!!!!! Thats so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!

Angelo, want to adopt a long lost son?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Those are way too young Angelo...you are commiting "Infantacide"!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

got any larger pics of the behikes?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Holy behike! Where is Tristan?

Angelo, when I come to Italy next time I will look you up! Maybe I can bring you some chitty cigars from the US.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Those are way too young Angelo...you are commiting "Infantacide"!


:r

hmmmm.....infanticide or necrophelia. Which is the worse sin???


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

your a sick man angelo..very nice..next time just use this tg ):r


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Okay, so izzat you leaning over an entire box of Behikes? If so, I gotta say I am duly impressed! Very nice acquisition! :dr 
Thanks for showing the pics. I read about them several months ago but, I didn't think I would ever be in contact withanyone who would ever actually get a box.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

very impressive.

graci


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I would love to see larger pics but don't think my heart could take it.

Very nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the photos, Angelo! Your's is truly a collection to make a grown man weak at the knees!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Angelo, Grazie per le immagini, la vostra accumulazione del sigaro è una cosa della bellezza!!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

habanaman said:


> More picture.


Uhhhn! Yer killin me! :dr :dr


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I would have commented on the pics sooner but the :dr :dr :dr shorted out my keyboard.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Good Lord!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

I tip my hat to you sir! Fantastic. Simply fantastic.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

where is the review with pics....c'mon man you are playing with my emotions.:ss


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

A humidor of hoyos autographed by castro. Truly amazing!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

:tu :dr :dr


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Another blast from the past.

Angelo is my cigar hero. I mean c'mon, a box of original release Behikes!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a feeling I'll never see those in person.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

commonsenseman said:


> I have a feeling I'll never see those in person.


Me either. That is unless I go to Italy and visit Angelo. :mrgreen:

The man has a collection of over 12,000 or 13,000 cigars. He has rare humidors that he has bought at auction in Havana and even has some signed by Castro.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Habanolover said:


> Me either. That is unless I go to Italy and visit Angelo. :mrgreen:
> 
> The man has a collection of over 12,000 or 13,000 cigars. He has rare humidors that he has bought at auction in Havana and even has some signed by Castro.




That's insane. He's my hero now too.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

commonsenseman said:


> I have a feeling I'll never see those in person.


If you want to see an original Behike Humi, and a ton of other "special" cigars, go to the La Casa del Habano in Grand Cayman, and ask Valerio to see his private collection. It rivals what you see in this post.

Plus the diving is better in the Caymans than in Italy...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mg:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bpegler said:


> Plus the diving is better in the Caymans than in Italy...


I don't know Bob. I have a feeling I would enjoy diving in either one of their collections. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

That is simply incredible.


----------

